# Classical Music Collection - What am I missing?



## Sevantal (Oct 22, 2008)

Hey guys,

I've been an active listener (and player to some degree) of classical music for a while now and am finding myself in need of new music to listen to. This is what my collection consists of so far. Thanks in advance for any suggestions, comments, and help.



> Classical music catalogue
> 
> Albinoni
> --Adagio for Violin, Strings and Organ in G Minor
> ...


Attached is a word document with a better format. Thanks again for the help!


----------



## Kuhlau (Oct 1, 2008)

Well, there's no Gerald Finzi on your list, and that should be corrected by hearing his wonderful Eclogue for Piano and Strings, Cello Concerto, Romance in E and many of his choral works and song cycles (Finzi was an excellent word setter).

To your Vaughan Williams listening you should add the Fifth and Sixth symphonies - two very different works by the same composer - as well as the song cycle, On Wenlock Edge. Other critically important pieces by this great man include the Norfolk Rhapsody No. 1, The Lark Ascending, and the sublime Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis.

That should be enough to keep you going for a little while. 

FK


----------



## Moldyoldie (Apr 6, 2008)

Definitely add all the remaining Sibelius symphonies - Nos. 4, 6, and 7! These are perhaps less immediately appealing, but certainly reward repeated listening.

Also add Saint-Saën's _Symphony No. 3 "The Organ Symphony"_.

I'd concur with Kuhlau that you might explore the symphonies of Vaughan Williams; though I'd also suggest _No. 2 "A London Symphony"_, _No. 3 "Pastoral"_, and the cinematically charged _No. 7 "Sinfonia Antartica"_.


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

Nimrod is very beautiful, but it's a very popular piece so tends to be overplayed. It's far more rewarding when heard in context of the whole _Enigma Variations_ to which it belongs. So I'd recommend adding the _Enigma Variations _ to your Elgar collection, and also Elgar's violin concerto (which is of comparable stature to the other great violin concertos in your list.)


----------



## msegers (Oct 17, 2008)

To add one more by Ralph Vaughan Williams, I'd suggest "Variations on a Theme by Thomas Tallis." And, just to stay in the 20th century, I'd include some pieces by Béla Bartók and Olivier Messiaen. For Bartók, perhaps "Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta," "Concerto for Orchestra," "Cantata Profana," and the Sixth String Quartet. For Messiean, "Apparition of the Eternal Church" and "Quartet for the End of Time."

To add works by composers you already list, I'd suggest for Beethoven, some string quartets; for Mahler, "Das Lied von der Erde"; for Strauss, "Four Last Songs." You have some selections from a variety of operas. So, you might try a whole opera... and after you've listened to a few operas, go back to Strauss, and tackle "Rosenkavalier," but don't start your listening to opera there. 

Good topic.


----------



## Kuhlau (Oct 1, 2008)

Moldyoldie said:


> Also add Saint-Saën's _Symphony No. 3 "The Organ Symphony"_.


Quite agree - essential listening (I have about 12 recordings of this work).



msegers said:


> To add one more by Ralph Vaughan Williams, I'd suggest "Variations on a Theme by Thomas Tallis."


It's actually called Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis. I included it in my first reply above. 



msegers said:


> For Bartók ... the Sixth String Quartet ...


Personally, I'd advocate the Fourth - a truly astonishing work.

FK


----------



## msegers (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks, Kuhlau, for correcting my title on the "Thomas Tallis" piece, and yes, you did mention it. I wish I could say I did that to call more attention to this piece, but it was sheer carelessness.

As for the Bartók quartets, there are only six, so I'll just add all of them to the list. One could do worse... It seems strange not to include some of his work for piano, but I can't commit to anything in particular.


----------



## Kuhlau (Oct 1, 2008)

Bartok's piano concerti can be hard going if you're unprepared for his musical language. Beyond these, I know nothing of his other piano works (assuming there are any).

And yes, the complete string quartets are certainly to be recommended. The recent Belcea Quartet release on EMI is very much a top choice. I'm also a big fan of the Emerson Quartet's DG recording.

FK


----------



## Elaryad (Jul 29, 2008)

You could explore some more works by Shostakovich and please add Prokofiev to your collection. You could try the "sinfonia concertante" played by Rostropovich, cello concertos, piano concertos, ballets; listen to some his works and you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Kuhlau (Oct 1, 2008)

The Prokofiev Second Piano Concerto is a must, certainly.

FK


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Here's some of my desert island pieces I didn't see on anyone's list yet:

Shostakovich - Cello concerto No 1 (with Rostropovich in the starring role).

D. Scarlatti sonatas - pick any 50 or so of them.

Beethoven - Grosse Fuge (although the OP tends to lean toward more orchestral works. I intend to grasp this piece sometime in my lifetime)

Debussy - Three Nocturnes for orchestra

Handel - Organ concerto No. ? (I think it's no. 14 if they go that high. One of the higher numbers anyway that has amazing leaps and just makes you feel good.

Hermann - The Day the Earth Stood Still (Suite)

Holst - The Planets. I can't believe this is not on everyone's list.

Prokofiev - Lieutenant Kije Suite 

Rameau - any one of the suites, Dardanus is representative.

Respighi - Ancient Airs and Dances, The Pines of Rome, The Fountains of Rome

Saint-Saens - Symphony No. 2 (The organ), Piano concerto No. 2 (if you liked the movie "Babe.")

Vaughan-Williams I would add the Symphony No. 2 "London" and the No. 7 "Sinfonia Antartica"


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Hi there! Welcome to TalkClassical, *Sevantal*!

I like your collection.

When I ponder recommendations questions, I strive to get an understanding of the tastes of the person asking, rather than just adding my personal favorites to a list that may be lacking them.

*Chopin* is well-represented in your collection- so I have to conclude that you're a big fan of pianism. I don't think you'll regret adding more solo piano music by *Debussy* to your _Clair de Lune_ excerpt. On the concerto front, Beethoven's Piano Concerto 4 would give you a nice '3-4-5' triptych. For an entirely different type of pianism, Rachmaninoff Piano Concerto 3, I think, would make a good add to your existing _Rhapsody_ and Concerto 2.

To me, the most interesting absence (since you seem to have a little something from many other prominent French composers) is the lack of _anything_ by *Ravel*. Unless there's a reason you're avoiding it, a good disc of Ravel war-horses would be a plus.


----------



## concertodave (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi Sevantal
I've come into this thread a bit late and with all the excellent recommendations you will be weeks expanding your already brilliant collection Just a few which I don't recall being mentioned that I think should be considered.
Violin concertos by Arensky, Barber,Dvorak,Goldmark,Vieuxtemps (no 5)
Cello concertos by Elgar,Schumann and Miaskovsky
Piano Concerto by Dvorak
Symphonies 3 and 4 by Franz Berwald,No 4 by Glazunov.
Any Piano sonatas by Beethoven.


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hi, Sevental.

First, I would suggest you "convert" all the single movements to whole works, at least the instrumental ones. That should provide you with a lot of "new" music; i.e., you would be listening to them afresh. Trust me.

*Bach*:

Goldberg Variations. You may or may not like to listen to this work as whole, but as long you want to listen to Bach, don't miss this.

And, everything else he wrote. 

*Beethoven*: *Violin Concerto*.

*Dvorak*: Symphony No. 8, Piano Quintet (Op. 81), Piano Trio (Dumky), Serenade for Winds, Czech Suite
*
Faure*: Violin Sonatas, and the logical next step would be *Franck*'s sonata.
*
Schubert*: *Piano Sonatas* and *String Quartets* and *String Quintet*. As a rule of thumb, the higher the D(eutsch) number, the "better" the work. Also add, Fantasy in C (Wanderer). Schubert was a pioneer of the 'song' genre. _Die Schoene Muellerin_ and _Winterreise_ are his best known.


----------



## R-F (Feb 12, 2008)

I've been getting a real kick out of Prokofiev recently, so his absence in your list came as a shock to me! Some great works of his-

Toccata
3rd Piano Concerto (2nd has already been mentioned I think) (As a side note, I think Martha Argerich does a great job on these pieces)
1st Symphony (Classical Symphony)
5th Symphony


----------



## Sevantal (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for the replies. I have already gone to work obtaining many of the pieces suggested. I'm truly excited to start listening. Thanks again.


----------



## BuddhaBandit (Dec 31, 2007)

The above posts covered most of the major pieces you're missing... so I'll drop in my two quick cents for some minor ones:

American Composers- get a disc of *Copland* ballets and at least something by *Charles Ives* (either the symphonies or "Three Places in New England"). You might check out some *Schuman*, too.

*Delius*- Not a top-tier English composer, but get his tone poems.

Something by *Bruckner* (4th Symphony, maybe?)

Spanish Composers: *Albéniz*'s Iberia and *Falla*'s Nights in the Gardens of Spain

That's all I can think of for now...


----------



## Herzeleide (Feb 25, 2008)

You're missing anything by the following:

Léonin, Pérotin, Vitry, Machaut, Dunstable, Dufay, Ockeghem, Josquin, Obrecht, Tallis, Palestrina, Lassus, Byrd, Victoria, Gabrieli, Monteverdi, Schütz, Buxtehude, Corelli, Purcell, Bruckner, Janácek, Ravel, Schmidt, Schoenberg, Webern, Berg, Bartók, Szymanowski, Lutyens, Messiaen, Carter, Lutoslawski, Dutilleux, Ligeti, Nono, Boulez, Berio, Birtwistle, Ferneyhough, Murail, Holloway, Saxton, Knussen, Anderson, Adès.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

Pretty nice list, and some really good suggestions. If I were to add more, maybe some of Beethoven's quartets, particularly the late ones--which reflect a part of his genius not heard in much of his other work, as well as some of his choral music such as _Missa Solemnis_.

Also, what's _The Rite of Spring_ without _Petrouchka_ and _Firebird_?


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

R-F said:


> I've been getting a real kick out of Prokofiev recently, so his absence in your list came as a shock to me! Some great works of his-
> 
> Toccata
> 3rd Piano Concerto (2nd has already been mentioned I think) (As a side note, I think Martha Argerich does a great job on these pieces)
> ...


Yes Prokofiev, definitely!
Ravel's works, like his La Valse, piano concertos, bolero, pavane, tzigane, and piano works (Gaspard de la nuit, Jeux d'eau, La tombeau de couperin) And Saint Saens. Piano concertos 2, 4, and 5.


----------



## davidsannderson (Aug 7, 2016)

If they haven't been mentioned yet, if you love the Beethoven Piano Concertos, how bout Beethoven's Piano Concerto #4 and Violin Concerto?
I think of them and the Piano Concerto #5 as a trilogy, or at least 3 that go together, and I love them all. I love to listen to them consecutively. 
*I notice they have been mentioned. So I highly second both!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

davidsannderson said:


> If they haven't been mentioned yet, if you love the Beethoven Piano Concertos, how bout Beethoven's Piano Concerto #4 and Violin Concerto?
> I think of them and the Piano Concerto #5 as a trilogy, or at least 3 that go together, and I love them all. I love to listen to them consecutively.


It's getting better and better, these are my favourites also .


----------



## davidsannderson (Aug 7, 2016)

Pugg said:


> It's getting better and better, these are my favourites also .


Oh, can you imagine what it would be like to PLAY one of those?
I can't play an instrument, but it must make all those years of practice worth it!!!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

davidsannderson said:


> Oh, can you imagine what it would be like to PLAY one of those?


The start of number 3 and the end of number 5.
I start dreaming now!!


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

Only problem the writer of the op has not signed in on the site in nearly 8 years.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Only problem the writer of the op has not signed in on the site in nearly 8 years.


Does it really matters?


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Pugg said:


> Does it really matters?


We're just doing an autopsy. Soon we'll know what killed him.


----------

